
AI Slays Top F-16 Pilot in DARPA Dogfight Simulation - yanndsal
https://breakingdefense.com/2020/08/ai-slays-top-f-16-pilot-in-darpa-dogfight-simulation/#:~:text=WASHINGTON%3A%20In%20a%205%20to,a%20commentator%20on%20the%20trials.
======
Fjolsvith
Air Force General Thompson interviewed Elon Musk at the Air Warfare Symposium
this year. [1]

It was, in a nutshell, a reality check for the Air Force's combat pilots, who
were present in the audience, that they were no longer top dog, and had to
either get on board with the new mission of drone warfare, or get off the
train.

1\. [https://youtu.be/sp8smJFaKYE](https://youtu.be/sp8smJFaKYE)

